# Ochos Rios Sandals crazy last minute trip



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2013)

I couldn't resist a thanksgiving week one bedroom this morning, so between miles and business xtraa points and a reduced credits exchange, I am booked!

It's my first time to an all inclusive resort.

Any tips about the resort from folks who have been?  How is the Internet? Wifi or wired? Do they take US dollars for tipping? Transportation from the airport?  Do we pay the all inclusive fee when we arrive there at the front desk?

Any insight would be great thanks in advance!


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2013)

Have a good time.  AI is payable on arrival.  They may take it at the airport lounge before you take the shuttle over while you pre-register or they may take it at the resort itself.  Everybody accepts US dollars but they may give you change in Jamaican.  Tipping is not allowed at the resort but if you think you have had exceptionally good service you can tip very discreetly but the employees can lose their jobs for openly accepting gratuities.  The red cap airport employees who help with luggage and the shuttle bus driver will expect tips.  

The wifi is not included and is probably not powerful for more than email and browsing.  Unless they upgraded recently streaming would not be possible.  One or two of the restaurants have dress codes- no shorts, denim or tennis shoes, and collared shirt for men.  Avoid the buffets for dinner except for the theme nights which are usually ok to good. 

If you get a chance visit other parts of the island.  You can hire a car for the day or do excursions through the resort.  You can stop in at the other sandals while in Negril or Montego Bay.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 1, 2013)

AI via the timeshare has a few limitations, it does not include scuba and golf in the AI package, even though regular Sandals does include those things.  Just wanted to make sure you knew that if you were expecting it. 

It is still a great price for a Sandals vacation, especially if you don't dive or golf anyway.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you this is really useful!  We just want to relax and sleep in, and swim. 

Do I have to contact anyone in advance about transportation?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2013)

You should get an email address to send your flt info with times so they can arrange for the transport.  Depending on how many arrive when you do it could be a private cab or a mini van or a larger shuttle.  They often drop off guests at the MB resorts before going to Ocho.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 1, 2013)

They have their own lounge just outside security at MBJ airport.  You go there to get your ride.  But they should contact you for your flight information once they have your reservation. 

It could be a 1.5 to 2 hr transfer to OR, depending on traffic and stops.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2013)

Very useful thank you!  I am glad we arrive early at 2:30 pm, I didn't realize the trip to the resort was that long.


----------



## Larry (Nov 1, 2013)

ada903 said:


> Very useful thank you!  I am glad we arrive early at 2:30 pm, I didn't realize the trip to the resort was that long.



Yes it is a long trip but when we went our driver turned it into a guided tour pointing out historical sights and background information on each town on our way to the resort. I found the trip enjoyable and informative and don't know if all drivers do this or maybe we were just lucky. I also sat in front seat next to driver and asked a lot of questions along the way.

The resort is great and the AI price was very resonable especially compared to most AI timeshares which I find to be a ripoff. Our trip was great and offered a great value compared to booking directly with Sandal's.

Have a great time and I would go back again in a heartbeat


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks again, looking forward to it.  Apparently it's a very large resort based on reviews.  We have a one bedroom, not sure which section of the resort they will put us in, but we'll be happy with whatever.


----------



## Larry (Nov 1, 2013)

ada903 said:


> Thanks again, looking forward to it.  Apparently it's a very large resort based on reviews.  We have a one bedroom, not sure which section of the resort they will put us in, but we'll be happy with whatever.



The timeshares are on the villa side of resort with small private pools usually shared by two units.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info!



Larry said:


> The timeshares are on the villa side of resort with small private pools usually shared by two units.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a funny note that the resort email said that we are confirmed in a " Butler Village Poolside One Bedroom Butler Villa Suite" but to get butler service we have to pay an additional $1,000 per week.  Hillarious that the room that has butler twice in the description actually comes butler-less.  I'll butler my husband around myself, for free. Lol


----------



## ada903 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have posted a review of the resort on my website, I will post photos as well when I return…

http://www.redtimeshares.com/sandals-grande-riviera-jamaica-review/

Hope this helps future tuggers exchanging into the resort.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 29, 2013)

Ada, enjoyed your review, although we've never seriously considered AI.

Just wanted to pop in and suggest you try Aloe Vera gel (as is used for sunburns) for those nasty bug bites.  Works wonders.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, I will try that too,I bought a tube of calamine and it helps with the itchiness!


----------



## dmharris (Dec 4, 2013)

Are the bugs there the flying kind or the "roach" crawling kind?  or both?


----------



## ada903 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mosquitos.  But I am one of those folks who attracts them like a magnet. They also had a severe issue with bees, I understand this is a recent issue, the bees.  They swarm everywhere at the swim up bars, food buffets, lunch tables, floating dead in the pool, etc.  This was true both at the beach section and the hillside section, so it seemed widespread.


----------

